# Cannondale m800



## brokenparts (Jan 1, 2013)

With the new year here and my waist line expanding I decided to dust off my old cannondale m800. I bought this bike when I was in middle school (worked mu butt off all summer) and rode everywhere. After college it has pretty much sat in the garage untouched. 

Long story short... I've been out if the game for do long I don't know really which direction to take my beloved bike. It is pretty much all original (deroe lx). I'd like to make some modest upgrades with the hopes to have a nice bike to ride to work and bomb down some hills too. 

Any suggestions are much appreciated!
Ill post an image of it once I hit 10 posts.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Clean it, lube it, air up the tires (replace if all split and blown apart) and run it. 

All the parts are nice enough to be quite worthy of a weight loss program. 

Great bike BTW!


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

Not a ton of C'dale love on this forum, but the Beast is a classic that still has a following with its high bottom bracket.

I still dig mine. http://forums.mtbr.com/6740796-post19.html

As MCS writes, tidy her up and ride it! If some components aren't working properly, you should be able to get some period'ish correct XT parts on evil bay easy enough.


----------



## brokenparts (Jan 1, 2013)

ah, that's a shame. I've always loved cannondale's but I guess I've been out of the game for far too long.

Just read up on your bike... love it! That is where I think I will go with mine.


----------



## brokenparts (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

Looks good, like a well loved bike should. MCS is right on the money, tune 'er up, and ride it like you stole it! Nice to be back on the bike that started it all!

frog


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Jr. High, does it still fit?

If so, by all means ride it.


----------



## brokenparts (Jan 1, 2013)

It's a bit small but very hard to get rid of. It was the first thing of substantial value that I worked for and bought. I'm 6'2" and it's a 18... I'm sure I could find a better fitting bike but I have a lot of memories with that bike. I wish there was a way to stretch it out a bit.

It's all original except for the seat, grips, and tires. The paint is banged up in the usual spots but overall its been an awesome bike.


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

I bet you could find a larger sized identical frame if you keep your eyes out on ebay - that way, you'll retain your sentimental value, and ride a bike that fits! I bet one comes up within 4 months...


----------



## brokenparts (Jan 1, 2013)

richieb said:


> I bet you could find a larger sized identical frame if you keep your eyes out on ebay - that way, you'll retain your sentimental value, and ride a bike that fits! I bet one comes up within 4 months...


Ah, it just wouldn't be the same. I think I'll get my feet wet again on ol' faithful and then buy a bigger bike to take over daily riding duties and re-retire my bike to occasional riding. Until the it'll be good to make some modest upgrades and get this one cleaned up.

Great forum... It's renewing my love for riding again. It's a whole new ball game now! I remember when 7 speed was the shiz!


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

brokenparts said:


> Ah, it just wouldn't be the same. I think I'll get my feet wet again on ol' faithful and then buy a bigger bike to take over daily riding duties and re-retire my bike to occasional riding. Until the it'll be good to make some modest upgrades and get this one cleaned up.


I get the sentimental thing, but this must look like a trick bike with your 6'2" frame on there... I'm sure you can't get the seatpost high enough, can you?

Bigger M800 frames pop up often enough on CL and evil bay...

edit: Here's one your size found with bing: Cannondale M800 the beast of the east


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

J_Westy said:


> I get the sentimental thing, but this must look like a trick bike with your 6'2" frame on there... I'm sure you can't get the seatpost high enough, can you?
> 
> Bigger M800 frames pop up often enough on CL and evil bay...


I liked your post before the edit.


----------



## brokenparts (Jan 1, 2013)

I know... A bit ridiculous. It'll be fine for the time being.


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

I had a Beast of the East myself. Great bike but really funky geometry. Felt to top heavy.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Since it's been outed, and the intended recipient isn't interested, and I AM, but live in NY, anyone live near this guy in Westminster, Orange County CA?

I called, spoke to him (heavy accent, communication boundaries) and he wants cash, is unsure about shipping etc. 

Someone? I need fixer please.....

I pay well too.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

girlonbike said:


> I liked your post before the edit.


Apologies. I didn't think a pedestrian outing for a newb would be too offensive... it figures MCS now wants it


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

J_Westy said:


> Apologies. I didn't think a pedestrian outing for a newb would be too offensive... it figures MCS now wants it


Yeah, but I need major help to get it.

One of the Illuminati will snag it, if only I can't.

Now you see why outing is a no no.


----------



## brokenparts (Jan 1, 2013)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Yeah, but I need major help to get it.
> 
> One of the Illuminati will snag it, if only I can't.
> 
> Now you see why outing is a no no.


na, I heard the bilderbergers were more interested.


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

I inherited this from my old man, took it on a trail ride and my arms went numb! The '92 catalog claims "the 1.4lb Pepperoni absorbs shock and vibration for improved control and comfort." I don't know about that, but it does make a great commuter! And yes, I'm aware the chain is too short and I only have one front ring, haha!


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

I have the M500... Raced it, rode it, still love it. Right now has old school Ritchey 26x1 road tires, Tom Slicks? Did the Tour da Scranton a few years back on this bike man I gotta say light, light, light, thought about doing an ol' school SSer that would really be light! Right now it has a brushed finish the original was so bad I just stripped the paint off, and plan to polish up the frame to a shiny look! I'll get a few pics up later. If your gonna upgrade keep it simple and rolling.


----------

